# Eheim Echo vs Classic which should I get?



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Anyone used both or just have something to share about the Echo?

I'm trying to decide between the:
Echo 2231 Comfort or
2213 Canister Classic Plus.

It's for an ADA Mini M.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've used them both. Get the classic. They work fabulously, have a proven track record, and are very easy to find parts for - not that you'll ever need to. Filter pads for the eco are sometimes harder to find.

There isn't anything wrong with the eco though. I used one on a 20g tank for over a year and it did just fine.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I second the Classic 2213. It's been a great filter for me. Easy to clean, and very easy to customize the media, since there are no baskets to worry about.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have an Ecco 2235(6) and a Classic 2213. Both are great. I do like the individual baskets in the Ecco. Both are quiet but the Classic is dead quiet (Only important if the tank is in a bedroom or something) and actually have to put my hand under the return sometimes because I can't tell if it's running. The Classic doesn't have the individual baskets so if you want to change one of the layers of media you have to dump everything above it out. As far as the pads, I never buy Eheim pads, I just buy the big TFH sheets and cut them to size, much less expensive.


----------



## woody21 (Jul 25, 2007)

i have a classic 2213, has been running over 5 years , its quiet and reliable, im getting another to use for a planted tank , i have complete faith in them.
have never seen or used an ecco before so i cant comment of those..
the classic has 40litres per min more flow rating on the pump than the ecco... look at the specs here..

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/bigpics/eheiminfo.htm


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, I'm sure a few others have pondered between these two.
I thought I read somewhere that the newer Classic Pluses have baskets too.

Can anyone confirm this or is only on the larger ones.

Thanks.


----------



## eosterloh (Jan 13, 2006)

I have to stand up for the ECCO series. I have both, Eccos and Classics, and the Eccos are what I prefer. Much easier to open and close, no fighting w/ o-ring as Eccos have seated o-rings, Classics o-rings sometimes move around while closing. Love the media baskets, and intergrated quick disconnects. Quick disconnects are on a swivel allowing for hose flexability and less kinking. Priming handle gets the canister siphon started. Just as quiet as Classics if you ask me. Can't go wrong either canister I just prefer the ergonomics of Ecco.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Chrom0zone said:


> Thanks for the responses, I'm sure a few others have pondered between these two.
> I thought I read somewhere that the newer Classic Pluses have baskets too.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this or is only on the larger ones.
> ...


I believe that it is only the 2213 that has a basket. The 2215 and 2217 Classics do not.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a relatively new 2215 and two new 2217s. They came with the double taps for quick disconnects and startup media, but no media baskets. Honestly, I prefer the ones without the baskets. You get less flow-around and less resistence without them. As often as I change them, it doesn't really matter how easy it is. I can afford an extra 5 minutes twice a year.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

All new classic models come with baskets and double quick disconnects.

I prefer them over most others, I have a 2211/2011 on my Mini-M and love it!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I got the classic 2215 kit from BigAls in December - came w/ media, pad, C-pad and double quick connects. No baskets.

Look at the flow ratings, internal volumes and pricing. Once you do, you too will wonder why anyone buys any non-classic Eheim.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> All new classic models come with baskets and double quick disconnects.
> 
> I prefer them over most others, I have a 2211/2011 on my Mini-M and love it!


Eklikewhoa where did you get your 2211/2011? Does it have a basket?

I cannot find them online, only the 2213.

Thanks!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Chrom0zone said:


> Eklikewhoa where did you get your 2211/2011? Does it have a basket?
> 
> I cannot find them online, only the 2213.
> 
> Thanks!


The 2211 is no longer in production; he must have gotten it used.


----------



## Chrom0zone (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the responses. 
It was a tough debate classic or ecco.

I'm a sucker for convenience, do I choose the Ecco.

Petsmart has the smaller ecco for $69 w/ free shipping.

Big Al's $67 no free ship: http://www.bigalsonline.com/edealin...869&catParentID=17290&scId=17290&ctl_nbr=3684

Flow rates for the 2232 were really no a big deal since this is only for the ADA Mini M.
It's about 20l and the ecco is rated at 400l/h.

It think thats plenty of flow.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I run a 2217 on my 29G using efi mech, the blue sponge, substrat, and then a thick layer a filter floss... 

Maint. schedule is like this

3 months open it up, dump old filter floss, dump green water inside, put new filter floss in, let siphon reprime it and fire it up.

3 months later, take the media out in buckets to rinse in dechlor water, new filter floss... rinse and repeat...

less than 5 minutes on the filter floss only, and less than 10 minutes with 2 buckets the other changes...

It's not that hard to maintain a classic filter, and the water just looks incredible, and I kid you not... it is SILENT. I.e. INAUDIBLE. I even have 1bps co2 fed into the intake tube using the canister as a reactor and it almost never cavitates.


----------

